# Canon 6D and Sunpak RD2000 - ettl not working



## jojolemerou (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello,

I bought my sunpak RD2000 to use with my canon 40D and it was ok but it is not working correctly with my new 6D. The flash power is always at maximum. I tried the 6D with a 430ex and everything is fine.

The 6D is not present in the compatibilty chart on sunpak website so I am not so surprise but ....

Is there somebody having experience with this combo ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr Simpleton (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought the RD2000 early on to use with my 5D Mk2. Found out the hard way that it needed a firmware upgrade to function. As I bought this over e-bay I was out of luck, as this is a model not sold in my country, hence no f/w upgrade. It do works fine on my old 1D Mk2. 

My suggestion is to get the flash get a new f/w and it shold work even with your 6D, hopefully


----------



## jojolemerou (Jun 27, 2013)

I am in the same situation: I can't find any official saler in my country (France) to send it back for a firmware upgrade (when 6D will be officialy supported). So I'm planning to buy another flash unit ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2013)

That's the issue with third party flashes. Whenever Canon upgrades a camera, the third party flashes no longer have their full functionality. 

If a flash is still in production, a firmware update will eventually be released. Once its out of production, no more firmware upgrades.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jun 29, 2013)

I use the SunPak RD2000 virtually all the time with all my cameras, esp the full frame bodies with no on board flash. I too have noticed the ETTL to be flaky on the 6D. I emailed Sally Wall at TocadAmerica, the american distributor of this flash. She informed me that they are still waiting on the firmware update for the 6D. When that happens, you will likely need to send it in to be updated. FWIW, Tocad is responsive and has always provided good service and support. Sally's email is swall <at> tocad.com

Good luck!


----------

